# Bargain Microfibre Pads



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got *15* 4" microfibre pads for *£3!*










Got them from Poundland in Bristol, £1 for a pack of 5.

Great for doing windows and interior. Wouldnt touch the paint with them tho I dont think

...and Ive just noticed my camera lens needs a clean...


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lemkey said:


> Great for doing windows and interior. Wouldnt touch the paint with them tho I dont think


Could be useful for various tasks. Give em a quick CD test to see if OK on paint:thumb:

I put a store finder up on a similar thread last week

http://www.poundland.co.uk/store-finder/


----------



## jadedforester (Apr 23, 2010)

Bought a load of the same stuff from a poundland in Truro, spent £9 on cloths, pads and sponges!!
got some pics here VVVVV under the ones of my car crud....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=166152


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

went to ma local one in airdrie theve none but got 20 microfibre cloths and four sponges for 21 pound


----------



## jadedforester (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ well done... the one locally to me had these car ones hidden at the back of the shop as there were smaller ones at the front of the shop in the home cleaning section!! sneaky...


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Someone had taken these applicators out of their pack last week in my local poundland so I took the ten of them with no packing or anything to a manager who was mooching about and got the whole lot for £1 so I was quite happy with that.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

bargain tbh. will have to go have a look at the weekend.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting these up mate :thumb: MF pads are always handy things to have a good stock of.

Are these the same brand that someone posted up the large MF towels the other day from the same shop?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Perfect timing! Mrs will be going tomorrow for me!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Good find chap!! I'll be round poundland tomorrow now!


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

they also have microfibre cloths and noodle sponge.

Unfortunately only the packaging of these items were hanging up in my local poundland, so I couldnt buy them


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Viper said:


> Thanks for posting these up mate :thumb: MF pads are always handy things to have a good stock of.
> 
> *Are these the same brand* that someone posted up the large MF towels the other day from the same shop?


yes i think they are.

i love these for little jobs like tyre dressings and polishing windows.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've been looking for these, I need to goto poundland again, Gay I'm working till stupid o clock tomorrow. I like these


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

How does it come out with the CD test?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> How does it come out with the CD test?


No goer for any slot loader I'm afraid (tried getting one in my iMac and it's just too fat). Tray loader on the laptop is tight but it just about goes in. Nothing on it though and 'puter's acting funny now? 

 Sorry :lol:


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!



lpoolck said:


> How does it come out with the CD test?


sorry mate, im new to all this. whats a CD test?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lol viper, 

CD test is where you wipe the Microfibre pad or towel or wahtever across the back of a CD and if it scratches then it is likely that it will scratch the paint too, not definite, but a good test :thumb:

These MF pads are excellent got loads and also got the noodle sponge as my mitt fell apart. Feels very soft and looks perfectly safe for paint.


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

What is meant by perform a quick cd test?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

OK. Tested on one of my girlfriends lame girl dvd's (mamma mia)

microfibre body was fine, no scratches on CD.

Stitched edge of pad, however, appears to be unsafe for paint as it scratched the disc very easily.

I would say stay away from paintwork unless you're very careful. Just use them for the interior and glass, and tyres and all the little jobs.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

lemkey said:


> OK. Tested on one of my girlfriends lame girl dvd's (mamma mia)
> 
> I would say stay away from paintwork unless you're very careful. Just use them for the interior and glass, and tyres and all the little jobs.


Yea they are perfect for windows I find.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Viper said:


> Thanks for posting these up mate :thumb: MF pads are always handy things to have a good stock of.
> 
> Are these the same brand that someone posted up the large MF towels the other day from the same shop?


They also do a very thin MF mitt, available in a couple of colours, uncannily similar to a Captain Crevice but without the thumb bit. Poundland MF mitt fine for doing arches = £1, Captain Crevice = £6. You pay your money, you make your choice.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

I use these, got them last year. Great little products! Will have to stock up again if they are back in stock at my local


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I went to two today they had none in. Shall try again in week or so see if I can get some. If anyone could get me a few packs and send them my way I'd send some money and a couple of beer tokens  

I really like them lol.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lemkey said:


> Stitched edge of pad, however, appears to be unsafe for paint as it scratched the disc very easily.


That was the bit I was looking for

Thanks for doing the test. Still a great buy for other duties:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Spoony said:


> I went to two today they had none in. Shall try again in week or so see if I can get some. If anyone could get me a few packs and send them my way I'd send some money and a couple of beer tokens
> 
> I really like them lol.


im gonna go have a look fo some on friday hopefully, will grab some extras if i can get them.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

lemkey said:


> OK. Tested on one of my girlfriends lame girl dvd's (mamma mia)
> 
> microfibre body was fine, no scratches on CD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info :thumb: Yes, it's a shame they aren't stitched in such a way that they're turned inside out before sealing the foam in. Ah well, plenty of uses for them other than paint, so for that price surely worth a buy anyway.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> im gonna go have a look fo some on friday hopefully, will grab some extras if i can get them.


:thumb:
I might try another store tomorrow if I'm energetic enough!



Viper said:


> Thanks for the info :thumb: Yes, it's a shame they aren't stitched in such a way that they're turned inside out before sealing the foam in. Ah well, plenty of uses for them other than paint, so for that price surely worth a buy anyway.


Ach, as long as you are careful with them Viper, they aren't in such a way that its necessary to use the edge or hard to avoid using it.


----------



## ahdinko (Jan 26, 2010)

grant_evans said:


> im gonna go have a look fo some on friday hopefully, will grab some extras if i can get them.


If you're going to the Stevenage one.. I just went today and looks like someone's already cleaned them out. Big gap in the car section shelf.. probably where all the pads were 
Did get a few microfibre towels though.

I really want to try that massive tub of poundland wax for a laugh


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

ahdinko said:


> If you're going to the Stevenage one.. I just went today and looks like someone's already cleaned them out. Big gap in the car section shelf.. probably where all the pads were
> Did get a few microfibre towels though.
> 
> I really want to try that massive tub of poundland wax for a laugh


nope, its the harlow one i will be going too.

avanti done a little review on the poundland wax iirc.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

managed to get the last 5 packs from the harlow store today  will be keeping them for myself though im afraid.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked up a pack of these, one of the MF mitts and a Black MF cloth, from the Southend Store, who had loads.


----------



## integrale (Apr 16, 2010)

Bugger and there is me stuck in Germany... could do with some new cloths!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i just tried the cd test with one of these and it failed... not just the stitching, the whole thing. not a problem for me as i dont plan on using them on paint.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

grant_evans said:


> i just tried the cd test with one of these and it failed... not just the stitching, the whole thing. not a problem for me as i dont plan on using them on paint.


REally? I have been using them for the past year after I fully corrected my car and they've not inflicted anything that any other pad wouldnt over time.

In fact I just tried out 1 of my freshly washed ones there on a cd with hard pressure and no scratches... now if only I could make a video!


----------



## mrscott (Apr 26, 2010)

Shopping for me tomorrow then! :thumb:


----------



## jadedforester (Apr 23, 2010)

Just CD tested these cloths and pads they are good but the stitching is a bad point so use them just avoid the stitching!!!!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

They had 7 packs of the pads in the Worksop branch today, with the emphasis being on the word had!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

They had half a pack in the one I was in. If anyone sees any spares can they pick them up and I'll pay to have them posted to me lol


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

In fact if someone can get me a few packs I'll send them a bottle of cg ez creme glaze! Tried 3 poundlands all in all now!


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll have a look for these tomorrow (if there are any left) but need to ask - what are you going to do with multiple packs of these?

Admittedly I'm new to this stuff but not really understanding why one would need so many!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

PG Monkey said:


> I'll have a look for these tomorrow (if there are any left) but need to ask - what are you going to do with multiple packs of these?
> 
> Admittedly I'm new to this stuff but not really understanding why one would need so many!


because i dont know how to use a washing machine tbh


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If I'm applying a few layers per session i use a fresh one and I also wait to build up my washing hence needing a fresh pack. I'll try my local again tomorrow but like I say if anyone finds a few and sorts me out I'll send a product or 2 your way.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Spoony said:


> If I'm applying a few layers per session i use a fresh one and I also wait to build up my washing hence needing a fresh pack. I'll try my local again tomorrow but like I say if anyone finds a few and sorts me out I'll send a product or 2 your way.


Few in my local "up north" could send em down if I pass by, what products would be coming back my way? :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Few in my local "up north" could send em down if I pass by, what products would be coming back my way? :lol:


Got a full bottle of cg ez creme glaze and I'll see what else I can dig ou depending on how many. Send me a pm if you find any


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Got a full bottle of cg ez creme glaze and I'll see what else I can dig ou depending on how many. Send me a pm if you find any


Will do :thumb:


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

think il have to get my self into town to pick up some of them MF pads like


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Kano said:


> think il have to get my self into town to pick up some of them MF pads like


good man, they really are top notch :wave:


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.poundland.co.uk/product-range/a-z/3-pack-microfibre-cloths/

Are these any good? Just in case there aren't any pads in my local.

Update: there were none of either in my local!


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

careful with the microfibre cloths from poundland, just did a quick cd test, scratched it to buggery. I think ill keep these for wheels and interior


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

To me the reason for getting these is to spare my more expensive Megs MF Apllicators which i will use on paint. These will be used for glass, wheels, trim and the MF sponge seems ideal for dusting the dash board. Ive seen Baker 21 using a similar mitt which i believe are from LIDL or Aldi (bright green noodle). As said the MF Mitt will be used for wheels as ive got the Tesco one from the 9 piece set and thats class for getting behind the spokes without cabbaging your knuckles! Oh, i got the wax aswell:lol: Wheres that review?
Phil


----------

